# Beretta 92 ss .



## thomaswh3 (Jul 9, 2007)

I have a 92fs that I bought new in 1994 . The box is marked PO9219FSS . Serial # Lg---1Z . Made in Italy . I have never shot it . What is the difference in this pistol and a inox version ? The slide and frame finish is the same color on my pistol . I have seen some inox versions that are two toned . Thanks for any info . I have done a google search and could not find any info on it .


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

thomaswh3 said:


> I have a 92fs that I bought new in 1994 . The box is marked PO9219FSS . Serial # Lg---1Z . Made in Italy . I have never shot it . What is the difference in this pistol and a inox version ? The slide and frame finish is the same color on my pistol . I have seen some inox versions that are two toned . Thanks for any info . I have done a google search and could not find any info on it .


I too, have the very same gun, NIB, as you do. I bought it for my father back in the early to mid 90's, and he recently gave it back to me, as he's 83 and not in good health.

Anyways, what we have is an aluminum frame with a SS slide. I prefer my Beretta's to be made in Italy. That's the country of origin and those made in the USA ain't Italy. Kind of like having enough money to buy a new Ferrari. Would you want one made in the USA, or Italy?

Anyways, I don't know a whole lot about the Inox models, but I think it's just another term for the finish. If there are important differences between the SS model and the Inox model, someone should be along shortly to state such.


----------

